# Are my rats cute ?



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Grey - 6 week old dumbo male

Black - 8 week old dumbo male


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

**** YES


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh....SOOOO CUTE!!! Look at that rexy fur and dumbo ears.....They are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do they have names?


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> Do they have names?


Well, not yet because I am going to adopt them from a breeder and I am waiting to fill out the paper work and pick them up. Then, I have to name them by their personality.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah right, I just assumed you already had them. Bet you're excited to get them home!


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> Ah right, I just assumed you already had them. Bet you're excited to get them home!


YES ! I have been waiting for like 2 months for differnet rats, and when they didn't pull through, I found a bredder with these rats. NOW I FINALLY GET THEM ! *waves flag in air*


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha. Congrats! They're adorable.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

If ones is weird yet mildly humorous i hope you will
consider the name "geebus" -


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol geebus. We can all hope one is. :lol:
Actually, I will name one geebus, after the great geebus himself. lol


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

To answer your question: yes, very.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh good greif, you'll give the poor thing a complex, naming it Geebus. :roll:

:lol:

Very cute indeed. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

OOOOOOHHH Your Blue boy looks like my girls, they're Russain Blue satin rex dumbos! I love the black little guy too!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

Too cute :mrgreen: !! xMR.GOMEZ, can you please put this topic in 'Meet my Rat', down at the bottom of the page? :wink: Thanks (_I've moved it - Forensic_)


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep :lol:
Is the grey one a rex by any chance ?


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

aweh! Such cute wittle babies!


----------

